

The Abundances of Ages - locopati
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2012/10/04/the-abundances-of-ages/

======
taybin
I wonder if this table had been made in 1880 if it would have split the recent
past into 10 year increments too. Or 1330, for that matter.

And if in 2220, our past 150 years will be grouped together under some other
moniker.

~~~
rprospero
> And if in 2220, our past 150 years will be grouped together under some other
> moniker.

Some conjectured routes:

1) Advances in fiber optics and photovoltaics lead to light becoming a
superior method of energy transmission. Additionally, computers switch over to
optronics when shrinknig die sizes can no longer create speed increases.
Electricity is considered as much of a dead and technology as horse drawn
wagons and some chart lists 1800-2100 as the Electricity Age.

2) Breakthroughs in superconductors lead to cheap electronics and better brain
imaging. Uploading of brains into robot bodies becomes a viable technology and
the Higgs-Beckett effect provides more than enough electricity for everyone.
Medicine, biology, and farming are now completely obsolete. The past two
centuries are now known as the Food Age.

3) The Dirac-Weyland effect allows matter to travel between two equipotential
points without using any net energy. Free teleportation obsoletes everything
from the bicycle up to the space shuttle, throwing out the telephone along the
way. 1400-2200 are known as the Transportation Age

